# Newspaper Calls Clenbuterol a Steroid and Compares it to Cocaine



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Third Largest Newspaper Company Calls Clenbuterol a Steroid and Compares it to Cocaine By Millard Baker Clenbuterol is not an anabolic steroid. Let me repeat that. Clenbuterol is not a steroid. After almost a decade of witch-hunts involving athletes using performance-enhancing drugs, you would think that most journalists would have a basic understanding of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

